# New Vizsla Puppy in the Neighborhood



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Sadie has a new friend. Neighbor "across the creek" just acquired this adorable little girl. Going by the paw size she is going to be a big girl. A wire hair Vizsla I believe.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Getting bigger (now 5 months old)


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Aren't the sugar face Vizslas grand? Glad that the puppy has a play mate who can teach puppy skills too!


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

She certainly enjoys running with Sadie, has not quite picked up the pointing at birds yet though.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Basil is getting big ! Hard to catch her in a photo since she moves so fast; jumping and rolling and sprinting in circles and across the field and back before returning to her owner after a high speed "visit" with us (total bundle of energy). Next to our 85 lb American Foxhound here:


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Aww she's very pretty.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Now a big girl.


----------

